# Intel i945PM chipset drivers



## jmosbakk (Feb 20, 2008)

I have just downgraded my HP dv9377ea from Vista to XP SP1.
I'm about to get the SP2, but I have quite a problem finding the proper driver for my chipset.
I have downloaded PCWizard, but if someone need a log to help me, that person would have to tell me how to make one. I have logged my hardware in.txt format if that can help anyone.
I also read something about a device manager log. That one I need help to make.
I got my WLAN to work but it's very unstable. This isn't just a problem with my computer, but with Vista i didn't have to reconnect every third minute like now.

So, I guess everyone has figured I need some help here.

Thanks to everyone that can loan me some time to help.

PS! I just have to excuse if there is bad english writing.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will have to get them from the hp site,and if it was built for vista the xp drivers are not always available
right click on the wizard screen and choose select all
then copy
then paste it into the reply box


----------



## jmosbakk (Feb 20, 2008)

The drivers isn't listed at hp.com, so i guess they aren't available. 
Off course the recovery partition is no longer available after downgrade.
I have tried to activate the partition, logged in as admin, but still no function.
I guess i just have to wait for my recovery discs and use Vista.

Feel pretty stupid right now, but thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Intel 945GM Chipset drivers for Windows XP Web page here:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!

Bill


----------



## mattiasmattias (May 6, 2008)

I have the exact same Chipset (Intel i945PM) and I tried to install the drivers for Intel 945GM, but when I try to start the setup I get the error message "This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software". Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-chipset-driver-compaq-presario-218238.html


----------

